# Elektroblok woes



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Afternoon all

Well I've e-mailed Schaudt, and done a search, but still need to question the masssed experience please.

The water-pump, 12V sockets and internal light seem to have failed in our Adria Vision which has a Schaudt elektroblok. 

The batteries are topped up (solar panel) and fuses on the elektroblok seem OK. The outside light still seems to work (I think that comes off the Elektroblok as there is a fuse marked 'External light' funnily enough. No fiddling has taken place with the circuits, and our last foray was a wild camp with no hook up, when everything worked, so I don't think an electrical spike has upset it. All I can think is that our marvelous roads have shaken something. 

Anyone have any ideas as to what I can check please?

Thanks 

Ford


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

May not be much help, but my Niesmsnn+Bischoff manual, which is very good generally, has the Elektoblok fuses named/numbered incorrectly.

So I suggest you check all fuses.

Next is to check all terminals/connections for corrosion. When we are on 12V any drop in voltage due to corrosion is disproportionate.

Geoff


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,
Which Elektrobloc model is it?
My ELB99 has a switch on it and I would try switching that to see if you can hear the relay inside clicking. Does the control panel indicate that the batteries are ok?


----------



## JeanLuc (Jan 13, 2007)

Your EBL may be different model to mine (EBL99) but the diagram for mine indicates that the pump is on a different fuse to the other things that have failed. I think most of the consumer circuits (lights, pump, 12V sockets) are fed from the same connection block (block number 8 on mine). Have any of the connections come adrift?


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Answer*

I know this may sound like a very silly response, but.....

Have you tried powering the unit down and back on again?

I had similar issues and thought "oh Sh1t" after what I had read about elektrobloks. But I shut it down and back on and they all cam back to life.

And if anyone wants a OVP I still have one for sale.

If it is not sold it is going on ebay.

Hope you get sorted with the EBL and let us know how you go on?

TM


----------



## wilse (Aug 10, 2007)

Hi Ford


You will have EBL225 I bet?

I don't suppose this will help? but it's got a wiring diagram in towards the back.

Hope you get it sorted, it's a new one on me!


wilse

PS Don't think you'll need the OVP if you are avoiding hook-up.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

PM sent Trev, Alan.


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks for all the responses.

I've checked all the fuses, but will check block 8.

Wilse is correct about the model number - same van as mine!

I'm very interested in the OV1 TM!

I'll also try powering down. Thanks once again...

Ford


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Well what's one thing worse than an electrical fault,

....an intermittent electrical fault.

Just been up to the van, 12V click when turner on and pump powers up, and lights now work. I checked the battery connections, one negative (out of the 2 batteries) _might_ have been a little loose, now tightened. So I guess it's wait for a re-occurrence unless anyone thinks that could have caused it?

Thanks once again for reading this far...

Ford


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

*Strange 12V behaviour*

The saga continues....

I thought I had solved the problem with a battery connection, but it is reoccuring.

Turn on 12V at Schaudt control panel, no click, no power to water pump or lights etc. although panel reacts/reads as normal. Leave it 'on' for a couple of minutes then turn it off, and on again - click from Elektroblok, pump powers on, lights etc. work. Then continues to work as long as needed.

Having turned off the 12V I leave the van for a few days, go back (vans not been moved) and the same thing happens again. Batteries are fully charged (solar panel feeding through Elektroblok) and once I get the 'click' of the 12V turning on everything works as it should, so not a fuse problem?

Worried in case it's the start of something terminal with the Blok.

So any ideas please, because I'm stumped...???


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I would check all the plugs very carefully in case one of the crimped in connectors has slid back, also check the mains in plug is firmly pushed in.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Have you tried checking the 12 volt switch on the control panel

you could try bypassing the switch altogether 

when its working why turn the 12v switch off

joe


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Jezport, but it's not plugged in to the mains so would the mains lead affect it?

Joedenise - the 12V switch on the Schaudt panel seems to work OK - it's just the lack of the 'click' from the Elektroblok for a few minutes when turning it on. I suppose I could leave the 12V turned on, I'm just worried that it's symptomatic of something about to fail big-time.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

It still could be the switch, is it taking a couple of seconds for the electroblok to activate or a couple of seconds for the switch to send the power through?

I'd disconnect the switch and connect the wires together just to check.

Joe


----------



## FordPrefect (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Joedenise - it's more than a few seconds, it seems to need a minute or so of being switched on, then a switch off, then on again to get the 12V power through. Almost as if the circuit needs time to warm up???


----------



## javea (Jun 8, 2007)

Might be worth a call to Udo Lang at Schaudt, he is very helpful.


----------

